#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [想法] 那再來問 你覺得什麼最好畫?

## J.C.

難的問過了 所以要來問問簡單的
我自己嘛....
當然是一般的動物囉 其中又以卡通化動物最好畫啦 因為不用那麼寫實嘛....
要再細分的話 貓科 犬科 馬跟龍 大概是我最常畫的 
所以相對來說也比較容易一點吧

----------


## ocarina2112

這個

   ○/ 
 <│
     />




最好畫了~^^
也最常畫~

也是課本每一頁都會出現的東西...
因為可以翻翻翻~XP

只是很久沒再幹這種蠢事過了@@"a

----------


## MINE

Q版的對我來說最好畫啊
畢竟從國中開始有畫東西的時候就是在畫Q版了
(那時流行的是DQ3跟4跟FF3嘛....人物在畫面上都嘛是Q版，所以就....)

對了
BB戰士也很好畫\(^0^)/

----------


## ocarina2112

>BB戰士也很好畫\(^0^)/
這哪裡好畫了呀~~~>▽<"

國中時和同學畫過幾次
不過後來我放棄了XD"

那個同學不知道現在還有沒有在畫
好久沒看過他的畫了說~@@"

----------


## MINE

比例抓對就很好畫啦

有空來回味一下好了^^

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

好畫的東西喔.....謎樣的生物~XD(爆)

----------


## 冰箱

感覺所有東西都不是很好畫...||||

如果要挑最現在感覺最簡單的東西...大概是犬科動物的鼻子XD"

----------


## LSI狼

畫習慣的東西 :P
有時最簡單也是最難的喔~~

----------


## 千千龍

因為是Q版
也沒有特別想改(目前沒)
所以即使比例怪怪的還是照畫不誤


==========================
以前有陣子練過一分鐘能畫幾個自己的圖案
忘了有多少
不過感覺是畫到隨筆成圖的境界(比例全錯)

----------


## 路行先

我覺得金屬最好畫

----------


## 南田功二

熊最好畫ˊWˋ+十
(迷:那不是你專屬會的嗎??)
ˊWˋ"沒差拉....

----------


## 嵐

對我而言 外星生物最好畫 不用管任何比例

其他的 都很難畫 = =|||

----------


## Ken2

自己最容易畫~（被打死後拖出去）

我覺得正面直立（0角度）和側面直立（90角度）+手腳沒動最容易畫
（迷：差勁！ K:  :狐狸嚇到:  ）

----------


## Baroque Boyce

除了線條、構造、花紋複雜以外
其他的動物我都覺得很好畫
唯一覺得最不好畫的是人類(已經接觸獸畫將近6年了，要回到人畫實在很難)

最後一次畫人類是同學寫小說投給校刊社時委託我畫插圖...XDD
(我突然想到稿費怎麼還沒來呢=0_0=...我期末考前幾天省錢省到中餐都不吃)

----------


## 逆

跟灰狼跟好相反的是，對我來說最容易的就是人臉，
畢竟上高二前，某逆一直都是在畫人臉，幾乎每本課本或講義都可以看到人臉的蹤影...
(搞得現在身體比例很搞笑，因為都沒在練)

不過現在轉型了，還有很長一段路要走
目前正處於很容易被外界影響的狀態(汗)

----------


## 熾祈

腳掌，（動物）鼻子，眼睛，耳朵，（斜）側面臉大好ＸＤＤˇˇ（被滅）

----------

